# Drywall for "advanced framing" ??



## Ted White (Jun 23, 2009)

Framer53 said:


> You be wrong.
> 
> Perfectly acceptable in the codes most of us live with.


+1. 

It's very common and becoming more common to use 25ga steel in non-load bearing walls.


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

...... and people wonder why, more and more, we hear the complaint,
*"They just don't build them to last like they used to."*


----------



## Framer53 (Feb 23, 2008)

Willie T said:


> ...... and people wonder why, more and more, we hear the complaint,
> *"They just don't build them to last like they used to."*


That is true, thank God.

I live in a house built in the 1880's. Trust me, I like the new ones better. Only place they had it over us, was the quality of wood used.

Remember, over built is not better built.:thumbsup:


----------



## Willie T (Jan 29, 2009)

Framer53 said:


> That is true, thank God.
> 
> I live in a house built in the 1880's. Trust me, I like the new ones better. Only place they had it over us, was the quality of wood used.
> 
> Remember, over built is not better built.:thumbsup:


Think the houses built today will be around in 120 years like yours is?


----------



## JumboJack (Aug 14, 2007)

Willie T said:


> Think the houses built today will be around in 120 years like yours is?


I know the ones being built in Cali will be.With all the seismic stuff we have to do.Things are so over engineered around here it is crazy.


----------



## md2020 (May 11, 2010)

Question should be, will Cali be there in 120 years?


----------



## Silver02TDI (Mar 29, 2010)

Now I know why the inspector was so impressed when my husband built our garage with 12" centres...


----------



## Rockhound (Jul 12, 2007)

In the million dollar clusterfraks known as Bulle Rock they are doing 19" O.C. on floor joists and can't figure out why theres so much waste and no full 12's. They don't want to pay for butt splices so we can't break between the joists......another example of moronic management.


----------

